# Pregnant Doe Limping



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a 10 year old Nigerian doe who started limping on friday or saturday. She prefers to put no weight on the foot, and it is her pastern area that hurts her. It is not swollen or hot. Not sure what happened. She is hardly eating or drinking because she just wants to lay down all day. I wormed her Saturday because her eyelids are pale. (Ivomec, 3cc) and gave her probios this morning. We are going to try and get another pen up this week for her. Can I give her banamine? What should I do? I am concerned.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can give her banamine. What about Selenium and copper?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I haven't given her either of those. Would that cause pain though? I gently touched her ankle and she drew it to her chest really fast. What is the dose for the oral banamine?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

When is she due?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

April 18th.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have the injectable Banamine so I don't know. Could she have injured herself? If she could use copper and selenium, wouldn't hurt to get that updated if you need it in your area.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

It's possible, but I doubt she hurt herself. She hasn't been herself lately since she is pretty huge from being pregnant, so not sure active. One of the goats could have butted her, but I would think it would be her shoulder or something higher... Not her ankle. I've been searching everywhere for the dosage of the banamine paste but can't find it. My mom just said that the vet we go to doesn't like to use the paste for goats because it's hard to convert to the proper dose, but I've have seen mention of using the paste a few times. I just don't know what to do with her


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Copper bolus and BoSe, Replamin plus gel too. Have you had her checked by the vet? Do you think she injured it? Was she fine the day before? I would put a food bowl in front of her to make sure she eats, and put a water bucket close so she can drink it. I would also seperate her from the herd somehow, 




Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm curious what the selenium and copper would do? She has not been checked by a vet... Honestly my parents aren't concerned so I would have no way to get her to a vet. I could put her in the barn in the hay room but she wouldn't be able to get outside. That would be till we get the pen up. She keeps moving herself to different spots so I can't really put a couple bowls by her. She's at the bottom of the herd order.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Scottyhorse said:


> I'm curious what the selenium and copper would do? She has not been checked by a vet... Honestly my parents aren't concerned so I would have no way to get her to a vet. I could put her in the barn in the hay room but she wouldn't be able to get outside. That would be till we get the pen up. She keeps moving herself to different spots so I can't really put a couple bowls by her. She's at the bottom of the herd order.


Selenium is for muscle, and copper is for bone. If she is deficient in either, she could be weak in the muscle/bones with selenium or copper missing, which is making her not able to walk.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm going to try and move her and the other gentle goat into the barn in the AM. I am going to call the vet and see what they say, my mom said she can pick something up on the way home from work but I don't think she wants to take her in. My mom also thinks she just needs something for pain, and then some time...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can try B-L Solution. It is a natural pain med that can be used daily. You would have to play around with the dose since it is a horse med.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

This morning when I went out to feed she was laying under the chicken coop like usual, but when I came up to the pen she was up waiting for hay, so that's good. She was eating but now I don't see her through the window. I'm going to call the vet in a little bit and see what they say. I'm also going to try and move her in a while.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> You can try B-L Solution. It is a natural pain med that can be used daily. You would have to play around with the dose since it is a horse med.


Says not for pregnant mares, so probably not safe for a pregnant doe?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I forgot she was pregnant. I wouldn't give that to her.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok. I'm going to call the vets in about an hour and see what they say.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Just called the vet's office and all the vets are busy.. So one of them will give me a call later.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It could be anything from a sprain to an infection. Have you checked between the toes? Sometimes they step on something like a stick or rock and puncture that sensitive tissue there which can lead to an infection. Are her hooves good? No gunk built up?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Hooves are good... I checked between her hooves, and didn't see anything, but she was really throwing a fit because it hurt to move her toes. I can try and look again.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

SO. Vet just called back and said that it would be risky giving her pain meds since she is pregnant and could harm the kids. She's wondering if there might be an abscess in her hoof, since we can't see/feel anything obvious, or an injury from one of the other goats. She said it would be good to bring her in Thursday if we can. I just called my mom at work and left her a message, I am assuming she's in with a patient since she hasn't called back. I feel bad not giving her any pain meds because she is obviously hurting and not putting any weight on it... But I don't want to risk the kids, either. This will probably be her last year kidding. She is a nice doe, bred to a nice buck. Kids will be worth some money ($250 to $300 I would think) and I hope to retain one... Vet wants me to go move her to the barn which I will go do..


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Was not able to move her to the barn. She's just not that mobile. Made it from their shed to a couple feet outside of their pen and she stopped and wouldn't move. She's laying down and snoozing in the sun. I brought water, hay and grain out for her and put it close by. Being pregnant isn't helping, she's pretty big. She's due in 5 weeks.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

My mom just called from work, and we are going to try and get her in to a different vets office tomorrow, since the vet we usually go to wouldn't be able to get her in till Thursday. My mom is not comfortable waiting till Thursday since she is pregnant and pretty miserable. When I went out to move her she was making some small grunting noises while breathing.... Poor girl


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully a vet can see her soon. Banamine is safe for pregnant goats. Even has anti-abortive properties.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok that is interesting.. I thought it was safe for pregnant goats but when the vet said it wasn't that worried be because then I wouldn't know what we would do for her! Wonder if splinting her leg would help at all? That I could do myself.. 

She ate some hay and she's napping again. Waiting to hear back from my mom on what vet we are going to see.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She has an appointment at 10:40 on Thursday at our usual vets office. My mom and I are going to try and move her into the barn tonight. I'm going to go hang out with her and see if I can see anything obvious on her pastern or in between her toes while I'm out there.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

So how is Carolina doing tonight? Any better? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She's in the barn with Betty. Getting her in there was interesting... The barn is a good distance from the goat shed, so we had to lift her in the wheel barrow and get her down there that way. She has a bed of shavings, a bucket of water, a bucket of grain, and a pile of hay. She seems content and is eating a bit, Betty on the other hand is out of her mind.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Well, scratch that. Betty is NOT in the barn with Carolina! Went out to check on the girls and Betty was up in the doe pen with the rest of the girls! So, Carolina is rooming with herself until we get the new pen up. Not sure how she got out of the barn... Hopefully Carolina doesn't get too cold in there. Poor girl was grunting while I was out with her.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Is there anything we can do for her till we get her to the vet?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Sydney, you might consider soaking her foot in some Epsom Salts and water. If she does have a hoof abscess it will draw it out and bring it to a head. Neat trick I learned from a horse boarder is to put the solution in a heavy duty plastic bag, put the bag over her foot, then secure with duct tape.


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

Unless you are positive she injured her foot I would Get Keytone strips from Walmart or drugstore and check her pee. Not to scare you, but Sore feet can be a sign of ketosis- which would need immediate treatment. You can be successful, treating early you can save her. It's when a doe has a hard time supporting multiple kids and herself. Her body starts drawing off her own fat reserves and produces keytones in urine. They go off feed, become lethargic, go off water and can die. If you can't get those strips right away go ahead and get her to drink some warm molasses water as a start. If she tests positive you will need to get propylene glycol to give her as well. I just went through this and saved a boer carrying quads (born a week early, but all healthy) It got really bad even though I got on it right away. Last year I lost one- the first symptom was sore feet.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

MsScamp said:


> Sydney, you might consider soaking her foot in some Epsom Salts and water. If she does have a hoof abscess it will draw it out and bring it to a head. Neat trick I learned from a horse boarder is to put the solution in a heavy duty plastic bag, put the bag over her foot, then secure with duct tape.


My donkey had something similar to that. My ferrier did the same thing...... Cleared her up quick. You might want to try it Sydney 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck wit Carolina Sydney ,i hope she feels better soon !
Poor baby. You know , I was thinking , maybe she moved quickly out of the way of being butted by one of the other goats and she stepped wrong . And with all the extra baby weight , it did a number on her foot.
Soaking in epson salts will feel good for her regardless. Hope it doesn't stress her too much with all she has gone through already. Keep us posted honey .


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Artdrake said:


> Unless you are positive she injured her foot I would Get Keytone strips from Walmart or drugstore and check her pee. Not to scare you, but Sore feet can be a sign of ketosis- which would need immediate treatment. You can be successful, treating early you can save her. It's when a doe has a hard time supporting multiple kids and herself. Her body starts drawing off her own fat reserves and produces keytones in urine. They go off feed, become lethargic, go off water and can die. If you can't get those strips right away go ahead and get her to drink some warm molasses water as a start. If she tests positive you will need to get propylene glycol to give her as well. I just went through this and saved a boer carrying quads (born a week early, but all healthy) It got really bad even though I got on it right away. Last year I lost one- the first symptom was sore feet.


Can they get it this early in pregnancy though? She isn't due for 5 weeks. Ketosis really scares me and I hope we never have to deal with it. I could maybe get some molasses or keytone strips today... We live in a small town so I am not sure if the pharmacy would have them. She started limping on Saturday. She's still picking at hay and her oats... Usually she eats them as fast as she can.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can't hurt to test her.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

MsScamp said:


> Sydney, you might consider soaking her foot in some Epsom Salts and water. If she does have a hoof abscess it will draw it out and bring it to a head. Neat trick I learned from a horse boarder is to put the solution in a heavy duty plastic bag, put the bag over her foot, then secure with duct tape.


I can do that in a little bit


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

My mom will pick up some Keytone strips and molasses on her way home from work. She gets off at 5, it's 12:30 right now. Anything I can do in the mean time?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I hope she is all right! I know my doe Heidi had a bruise in her hoof that made her limp. I had the vet here to check it out because I was a real newbie and thought it might be laminitis or something... and she picked up the hoof and pushed on it in between the hoof walls of one toe, right in the center and she flinched. She must have stepped on a sharp stone or something. Anyway, she suggested I use Coppertox...it eventually went away...can't remember how long it took but it hardens the hoof for sure.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok I have a question.. IF it is Ketosis (*which I really hope it is not*) what can I do before my mom gets home with molasses and the keytone strips? Probios? Vit. B? Karo Syrup? Her breath smells like a mix of alfalfa, oats, and molasses (kinda sweet) but she is not getting any molasses.. Do I have to inject the b complex or can I give it orally? Not sure I can give a shot with nobody to hold her.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Sydney, I have no experience, so I'm hoping this link will help just a little bit so you don't feel so helpless at this moment (while you wait for your mom to come home from work)

https://fiascofarm.com/goats/ketosis.htm


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I've been reading that. I'm just not sure what I should do.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sydney, giving the bcomplex should be SQ. I would go ahead and give her a treat with molasses or karo syrup...it won't hurt


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I'll go out and give some Karo Syrup and do the epsom salt soak and see if that helps. When my mom gets home I will do the b complex.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

NyGoatMom said:


> Sydney, giving the bcomplex should be SQ. I would go ahead and give her a treat with molasses or karo syrup...it won't hurt


Ok..... I am gonna pop again. What is SQ?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Under the skin. IM is in the muscle.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok so I just gave her about 1/3 cup of the karo syrup (not exactly sure, I just kept pouring some in a cup until she wouldn't take any more) and probios. The soak is NOT a one person job :lol: All the water just ended up all over the floor. As soon as she heard me with the bag she got up and hobbled over to me, then was up for a while, then laid down.


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

They can develop ketosis that early, my one last year did. If you have any molasses mix some of that with warm water. They usually will drink warm liquids better. Keep us updated. Don't panic about it, if she does test positive you can get going with treatment, if she doesn't you have only given her a treat! . You are doing a great job researching and learning as you go along! She's lucky to have an owner like you to take care of her


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

any update Sydney? what did the ketone strips say?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Mom's not home yet... I think she got out a little late. I will update as soon as we test.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ok....I will try and be patient then...... *sitting on hands*


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm getting antsy too!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hmmmm.....tap,tap......


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Funny story :lol:

Went out to visit Carolina and feed her a nice big strawberry (which she devoured) before my mom got home (still not.. about 45 mins late). She kept trying to push the gate over and squeeze her gigantic self out the little opening. I kept pushing her back and standing in the way so that she couldn't. She finally went and laid down on her shaving bed. SO I figured I was ok to leave, and I got about 40 feet away and I here a CRASH! I whip around because it was the gate, and there's little old Carolina hobbling away from the scene :slapfloor: When she sees me running over she starts hobbling as fast as she can to the hole in the back of the chicken coop and squeeeeze through, lay down, then give me this look. :lol: Like "Ha, I win!" So, that's where she's at right now :lol: I'm now thinking it's not ketosis, thankfully, but we will test her anyways. I don't think a goat with ketosis could escape from goat 'prison' like she did.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Sounds like my goats! :lol:

Hope she checks out ok


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what a silly girl!!!! they like to keep us on our toes, don't they? hehe


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

Glad she still has her sense of humor!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I know that look that they give you! I know it ALL too well! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That is too funny Sydney ! Im glad you think its not ketosis .
Prayers Carolina starts to feel better soon


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hope you can figure it out soon. Glad she was feeling well enough to bust out.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

After we are finish dinner we are going to go out and do the Epsom salt soak. I mixed up some Karo Syrup and molasses to give her too. I told my mom about what she did, and now she is thinking we don't need to bring her to the vet. I don't know... I would feel better getting her checked out since we don't know why she is limping. My mom was able to find the Keytone strips, so if she pees while we're out there I will test her for that.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Headed to the vet.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

safe travels and good luck! update us when you can!!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

How is Carolina doing today? Any news from the vet? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Whats the verdict on Carolina Sydney ? Hope her vet visit went well and its nothing serious. :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok, back from the vet. Poor girl was a trooper. When the vets were in she was putting a little weight on her foot, then right when they left she started limping really badly. For the past couple days I haven't been able to eat (or drink) much, which is concerning since she is so pregnant! Got her to eat some dry leaves and a strawberry I brought for her. 

While examining her legs, the vet noticed that she was hurting the most where I first noticed - on her pastern. She looked through her hair and saw a small red spot. Clipped the area, and it's about the size of a nickle, maybe a little larger. Pretty red and obviously VERY painful! The vet wasn't sure if it is an abscess, injury, or what. Carolina does NOT like it touched. So we aren't quite sure what it is. We got 5 days worth of Banamine, and 5 days worth of Pen. The vet made quite sure we were certain we wanted to treat her because it could possibly hurt the babies or do something to her. That is a concern, but she is obviously VERY miserable from whatever this is, she's not eating or drinking, grinding her teeth, you can just see it in her eyes. So, it wouldn't be fair to just NOT treat her. Total was $100 for the visit and 5 days worth of banamine and Pen. Got her home, and she started nibbling at hay! You can tell she is hungry just doesn't want to eat because she is hurting so bad. We gave her the Pen (2 ml) and the Banamine (a little over 1/2 ml) and she started to act kinda funny after a couple mins... Like wobbly in the leg we gave the Pen in. My dad said that he had to get Pen a couple times and it DOES hurt, so I am guessing it just hurt and not an allergic reaction? She laid down and we are going to check on her every hour. She ate a few hand fulls of grain (didn't eat any yesterday) but didn't want any grain with molasses on it or the molasses/karo syrup mix... I will offer her some later.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh, poor Carolina! glad the vet found the cause of her pain. wonder how she did it? hope she heals up nice and quickly. glad she's starting back eating.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

No idea. We aren't even sure what it is exactly. When I check on her next I will let you know if the banamine is helping.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Poor baby  I hope the ban amine helps her pain so she can regain her appetite. Her health comes first , I agree with you Sydney.
I know i would be doing the same thing. Prayers she recovers quickly for you honey.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She's perking up a lot and putting weight on her leg a bit!!  She ate two granola bars too. I will bring the camera out later and get a picture of her foot.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That's great to hear Sydney !


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Good to hear


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

At least now you know. Does it look like a grub hole maybe?


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Glad the banamine helped and she's perking up! Wonder what that is on her leg?? Very curious how it got there. Does it look like she may have rubbed it on something? 


Wendy Lou


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

goathiker said:


> At least now you know. Does it look like a grub hole maybe?


No, it's just red and irritated looking. Let me go try and get a picture.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

wendylou said:


> Glad the banamine helped and she's perking up! Wonder what that is on her leg?? Very curious how it got there. Does it look like she may have rubbed it on something?
> 
> Wendy Lou


Could be... I have no idea really. :-?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Got one kind of decent picture. Camera is big and bulky so it's hard to operate that, and hold her still enough to get a picture! You can see on the left side of the hoof (her right) it is red and swollen. Doesn't really look like much (IMO) but obviously hurts like heck! Vet noticed that her hoof wall is separating a little bit. Possibly lamanitis, ( I know I spelled that very wrong :lol But she didn't get into any grain before, so not likely.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Laminitis can be caused by a lot of things besides grain overload. That is not an injury caused by rubbing or a wire poke. I'm inclined to agree with goathiker on the grub possibility. Something has caused all of the hair to come off completely, and that doesn't usually happen with your typical, run of the mill foot injury.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

The vet clipped the hair then used a hoof knife to take some of the hoof off to see the injury better.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks like she may have drank some water and eaten some hay last night, but hard to tell. Still won't eat grain.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

goathiker said:


> At least now you know. Does it look like a grub hole maybe?


Jill , what does a grub hole look like ? Im very curious !


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Well! Good news. Was out hanging with Carolina. Still turning her nose up at alfalfa, oats, molasses oats, and molasses water. But she was eating the straw!! So I went and got a bucket of the horses grass hay (which she has never liked at all but it was worth a shot...) and she is CHOWING it down! Yay! Strange... She's always turned it down. Fine with me, not sure how much longer she could have lived on apples and granola bars


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats wonderful Sydney ! Good news  Must be great to see her eating with gusto , i ca imagine how worried you have been for her !
Have you tried making her a warm oatmeal sort of thing ? I found out my girls LOVED oatmeal when I tried sharing what I had left of mine and they almost came over the fence trying to get more ! Never thought they would like it THAT much  Just a thought


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Good idea! I will try that


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Was out with her more, poor girl is lonely!  None of the other does will stay in the barn with her though! Plus, we wouldn't be able to monitor her food and water intake with another doe in with her. So... I guess that's ok. 

She ate a handful of oatmeal oats and some more grass hay while I was out there. I did not see he drink any water yet. She's eating her minerals, so maybe the salt in them will encourage drinking. 

Vet called again and is VERY relieved that she is eating. She was glad to hear I have been giving her probios every morning. She also said to do the Pen SQ rather than IM, and that's probably why she was acting so funny when we gave her the Pen yesterday. She will get her next doses of Pen, Banamine, and probably some b complex tonight as well.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The reading I did last night says that Strawberry Hoof Rot does respond to antibiotics. It is a bacteria.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

So the Pen should clear it up if it is Strawberry Hoof Rot?


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

So would probiotcs of probios help? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It should help a lot.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yay!! always exciting when a sick animal goes back to eating normally.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Not looking too great tonight. Gave her the next doses of banamine and Pen. Thinking she's actually allergic to the Banamine, she developed a large mass where we injected her. Not sure the last time she drank was. Was hard to pinch some skin for her shots. Not sure what to do... :sigh: We are thinking about taking her to WSU since it's not to far from us, but we wouldn't be able to do so till sometime next week. Kinda wondering if there is something other than her foot. She is going up and down so much, I just don't know.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Sydney , call your vet ASAP and tell her about the possible reaction to the banamine . She may be able to give something else in its place.
Im sorry she has been having trouble  How about trying a slurry of sorts , maybe alfalfa ? At least she would be getting some water out of it. Or , if you can try combining the hay she likes into it , maybe that will entice her to drink some…..Just trying to come up with some ideas to get Carolina to drink more.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Won't be able to talk to the vet till Monday. They are just Monday through Friday. 

I've been thinking about making a slurry, but my mom and the vet want to avoid drenching if possible because of the things that can go wrong. She ate some hay today, but is dehydrated, I don't know when she drank last. I have such a bad headache and I am feeling so stressed and worried about her.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Scottyhorse said:


> Well! Good news. Was out hanging with Carolina. Still turning her nose up at alfalfa, oats, molasses oats, and molasses water. But she was eating the straw!! So I went and got a bucket of the horses grass hay (which she has never liked at all but it was worth a shot...) and she is CHOWING it down! Yay! Strange... She's always turned it down. Fine with me, not sure how much longer she could have lived on apples and granola bars


No, that isn't strange. Grass hay is nature's remedy for system or stomach upsets and a lot of animals seem to know it instinctively - especially goats. That's one of the reason's I prefer grass/alfalfa hay to straight alfalfa.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im sorry your not feeling well , and the stress isn't making things any easier on you  
IMO , if you wait too long , and she gets really dehydrated , things can go bad real fast. Why not ask your Mom if she can get a bag of fluids and give her some SQ ? I think that would make her feel a lot better or at least give her a boost. Im thinking that the quicker you get her eating and drinking the better , but maybe Im wrong….


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

You might also consider adding some ACV to her water. I know with my does I have to be pretty quick about getting the water going after I pour the ACV in their water tubs/tanks or they will drink it straight!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sydney I am so sorry you are feeling bad and stressed. I really hope you can find out what is going on. What if you stop the banamine? Is she still in a lot of pain?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

MsScamp said:


> No, that isn't strange. Grass hay is nature's remedy for system or stomach upsets and a lot of animals seem to know it instinctively - especially goats. That's one of the reason's I prefer grass/alfalfa hay to straight alfalfa.


That's true- our dogs and cats will eat grass sometimes. 
Do you have any input on what this may be and how to get her to drink? Or what else we could do? I am really worried.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Im sorry your not feeling well , and the stress isn't making things any easier on you
> IMO , if you wait too long , and she gets really dehydrated , things can go bad real fast. Why not ask your Mom if she can get a bag of fluids and give her some SQ ? I think that would make her feel a lot better or at least give her a boost. Im thinking that the quicker you get her eating and drinking the better , but maybe Im wrong&#8230;.


Could possibly do that on Monday when she goes to work.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

MsScamp said:


> You might also consider adding some ACV to her water. I know with my does I have to be pretty quick about getting the water going after I pour the ACV in their water tubs/tanks or they will drink it straight!


Parents just got home with the ACV


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Sydney I am so sorry you are feeling bad and stressed. I really hope you can find out what is going on. What if you stop the banamine? Is she still in a lot of pain?


Yes, she is in lots of pain :mecry:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Could another vet give you a bag so you could hook her up sooner ?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OK , maybe its just that specific area you gave the ban amine in ?
I would try it again in a different area. IMO , its worth a shot cause she is in so much pain. Im sorry Sydney , hold on , don't loose hope !


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Scottyhorse said:


> Yes, she is in lots of pain :mecry:


What about giving her plain old aspirin? It is a pain reliever and has anti-inflammatory properties. Something like Bufferin should help protect her stomach. I know it does in dogs, but I'm not sure about goats.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Banamine can be used orally. It takes longer to work that way though.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Did not want any homemade electrolytes (Cathy's mix).  She DID pee, and ate a banana and another granola bar.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

I hope she gets better! I was looking at the pictures again and I'm wondering if that's not an abscess but can't see real good. Im sure you and the vet would have seen if it was pus filled. I'm sorry I'm not much help but I'm watching your post in hopes for some good news. (((Huggsss)))


Wendy Lou


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh, I'm sorry Sydney. deep breaths. we're here for ya, and rooting for you and your girl :hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry Sydney.... :hug:


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I am praying she gets better Sydney! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm wondering... In a few days if she doesn't seem to be improving.. Are there any pregnancy safe herbals that we could use? I know they are really helping Wendy's Natalie... And maybe they would be easier on Carolina too...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Scottyhorse said:


> I'm wondering... In a few days if she doesn't seem to be improving.. Are there any pregnancy safe herbals that we could use? I know they are really helping Wendy's Natalie... And maybe they would be easier on Carolina too...


Sydney , Danielle knows a lot about the herbal stuff . I know she likes Fir Meadows products.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Sydney, if you go on her website, there are short descriptions of the meds and some I noticed do say if it's safe for pregnant does or not. I'm using the herbal antibiotic as well as the herbal pain remedies along with a few other things but I will check for u as soon as I get a break on this 12 hour shift


Wendy Lou


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i know you're not on FB, but you should look online to Land of Havilah farms. she's amazing, and so is the fb site. I'm sure she can help you out. she sells all the herbs too.

hope Carolina feels better soon.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Today will be the last day for Carolina's Penicillin. Not sure if we are seeing any huge improvements. She has peed a couple times, and picking at food. We gave her b complex last night so I will see if she ate or drank much over the night. Unfortunantly my mom and I are both sick, dad is at work for a few days, and I don't trust my brother with the goats so I won't be able to check on her as often.. Just figured I would update.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Scottyhorse said:


> Today will be the last day for Carolina's Penicillin. Not sure if we are seeing any huge improvements. She has peed a couple times, and picking at food. We gave her b complex last night so I will see if she ate or drank much over the night. Unfortunantly my mom and I are both sick, dad is at work for a few days, and I don't trust my brother with the goats so I won't be able to check on her as often.. Just figured I would update.


Are you still giving her probios?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes I am. 

So far today I have witnessed her eating 1 granola bar, 1/2 a banana, and a lot of grapes. She has also drank some water.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Scottyhorse said:


> Yes I am.
> 
> So far today I have witnessed her eating 1 granola bar, 1/2 a banana, and a lot of grapes. She has also drank some water.


She doesnt eat any hay or grain? Goats stump me sometimes.,...

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

No grain, picking at hay a bit.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

How is your baby doing today?


Wendy Lou


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

???


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I'll update in the morning  No bad news. Just tired from skiing!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

How is Carolina? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She is doing a lot better!

We got a new pen up, and she is in with three other gentle girls. She is eating and drinking much better, and even had a cud yesterday for the first time in a while! She still not wanting to put weight on that leg, so we are thinking about taking her back to the vet and getting an x-ray. She is loving being out of the barn, in the sun, and able to see the other goats!


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

So good to hear!! I'm glad she's doing better! 


Wendy Lou


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That's great Sydney 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She is starting to put some weight on her foot


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Scottyhorse said:


> She is starting to put some weight on her foot


 THAT IS GREAT SYDNEY!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah! I am happy  I just wish we knew what caused all of this.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Is it looking better too?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yep!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Scottyhorse said:


> Yeah! I am happy  I just wish we knew what caused all of this.


Didnt Jill tell you what it was?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome news Sydney ! 
I hope you do find out what caused it so it can be avoided in the future.
But , sometimes we will just never know .


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

fishin816 said:


> Didnt Jill tell you what it was?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Jill said it was strawberry hoof rot, but it never turned into anything else, so not sure. :scratch:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That's all Strawberry hoof rot is, just a red swollen sore spot of fungus. Like rain scald in horses, it is self limiting. 

I'm glad she's doing better.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That's good to know Jill , thanks


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

goathiker said:


> That's all Strawberry hoof rot is, just a red swollen sore spot of fungus. Like rain scald in horses, it is self limiting.
> 
> I'm glad she's doing better.


Oh ok, I googled images of it and it was all really nasty rotting hooves! :shock: That is good to know though!


----------

